# 3 days worth of food



## SilentAssassin1642 (Apr 28, 2010)

Just gone in the bin  A new pack of Asda chicken that I was going to split to use over 3 days, opened and it smelt rancid. It was only brought yesterday  I would take it back but I can't stand the smell 

Great, ?4 down the drain and now struggling to think of something for dinner tonight


----------



## AlisonM (Apr 28, 2010)

Oh yuck! Was it up to it's sell by date or something?


----------



## sophieee (Apr 28, 2010)

For dinner ideas..
http://www.supercook.com/
you just put in the ingredients you have at home and it comes up with a list you could make  it's really good.
And you could email or ring to complain about the chicken? You wouldn't get a refund obv but you could still play holy hell


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Apr 28, 2010)

AlisonM said:


> Oh yuck! Was it up to it's sell by date or something?



sell by date tomorrow, use by date the day after 

we're having grillsteaks and mash now. Mmmm. Though, I really wanted korma


----------



## bev (Apr 28, 2010)

I have rung them up before and told them i couldnt bring the food in as it smelt bad - they just told me to bring the receipt in the next day.Bev


----------



## rossi_mac (Apr 28, 2010)

sophieee said:


> For dinner ideas..
> http://www.supercook.com/
> you just put in the ingredients you have at home and it comes up with a list you could make  it's really good.
> And you could email or ring to complain about the chicken? You wouldn't get a refund obv but you could still play holy hell



That looks great cheers Sophieee, I sometimes try and do something with what we have in the cupboards, but it often ends up looking like well best not said!


----------



## scotty (Apr 28, 2010)

Asda are realley bad for doing that, if it was me i would take it back and ram it in the managers mouth see how he likes it


----------



## sophieee (Apr 28, 2010)

rossi_mac said:


> That looks great cheers Sophieee, I sometimes try and do something with what we have in the cupboards, but it often ends up looking like well best not said!



I like doing that!


----------



## AlisonM (Apr 28, 2010)

Love the Supercook thing Sophie, I've bookmarked it.


----------



## Caroline Wilson (Apr 28, 2010)

If you still have the bill from ASDA give them a call and tell them the meat stank so you couldn't bring it back and ask if they canhelp.

I find Morrisons fresh foods don't last too long. because I work full time and shop once a week  some of the frsh meat I buy is frozen so that it hasn't gone off by when I want to use it on Friday.


----------



## HelenP (Apr 28, 2010)

GRRR That makes me mad, but I ALWAYS take it back - often I say to the person at customer services 'open the bag at your own risk' lol, but sometimes they have to to get the barcode for refund teehee.  Is there no way you can bag it up and leave it outside somewhere?

xx


----------

